# 29.5 s/w or 28 wide? OL2



## Sanative

Torn between these two..... Not really feeling the weight on the 29.5's though... Anyone with the 28" OL2's have any input?


----------



## Musclemckeester

I like my 28" OL2s.


----------



## 10txram

I like my 29.5 OL2s.


----------



## Sanative

What kind of riding do y'all do?


----------



## Musclemckeester

The same. haha

Mix of mud and trails.


----------



## Sanative

Hmm leaning to the 28's.... Pics?


----------



## 10txram

Here is mine..


----------



## Musclemckeester

The 29.5s definitely look better with 14" wheels...


----------



## Sanative

Hmm I like both.... But I think the 28's would do me better. Are those s/w? I'm thinking about doing all wides


----------



## Musclemckeester

Yes mine are S/W.


----------



## 1babrute

Here's my pics of my brute on 29.5 ol2's

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------




























I know its not a brute but they r 28's. I love these tires
best tire i have ever had! do the 28's


----------



## kirkland

not a brute but i love my 28s


----------



## Sanative

Like them better than the 29.5's?


----------



## Jrod40

Y'all having any axle breaking problems with the outlaw 2s?


----------



## kirkland

I haven't had the 29.5, but I wouldn't be afraid to get them.. Do you ride with alot of guys that have 29.5 or bigger tires? And do you like to hit all the mud holes? If you just hit them every now and again I would get the 28s, if you wanna ride thru all of them the extra clearance might help you get thru the holes after the bigger tire guys stir it up


----------



## kirkland

With the 28s I haven't had any issue's and I'm not easy with the throttle... I get excited lol


----------



## Sanative

I have a buddy with a renegade 1000 with 30" backs..... He's uhh.... A little more risk taking than me. I don't go through something unless I just saw someone go through it or I have been through it before. So wide 28's most likely will be it


----------



## Jrod40

Have you done any clutch work running the 28s? I imagine as heavy as the 29.5s are you prolly def would have too.


----------



## kirkland

I have thick mud here where I ride and smoked the belt immediately when I let it bog down in 4wd (low) so I bought the airdam cvtech and haven't had any trouble since


----------



## Sanative

Ill definitely do VFJ clutch work.... Had springs last time wasnt all that impressed


----------



## 1babrute

I had stock clutching on mine and it did ok except for the deep gumbo. But in water i could still sling them ol2's in high.. but id look at it this way... whats more important to you? Traction, or clearance? The 28's bite harder in bottomless mud.. but the 29.5's give you extra ground clearance and will bite better in the ruts. The 28's do just perfect for me.


----------



## Sanative

I'm not crazy about ruts. Unless I have to go through them. That's just an endless game of who has more clearance/ can grip the ruts. I'd rather have a small wide tire that will be super easy to turn especially with VFJ clutch work.... And be able to get on top of mud


----------



## 1babrute

28's all the way then man! How hard are you on the throttle? I ran my brute a lil harder than i should and wenr through front axles.. so not sure how much wides would stress the front end?


----------



## Sanative

Not very hard.... Unless on dry ground


----------



## Jrod40

With the 28s are y'all running all wides or s/w and what sizes?


----------



## kirkland

S/W .. There 9.5 and 11 I had to do a double take to tell the difference lol


----------



## 1babrute

S/w for me as well


----------



## brute12

I want some 28s too where r u ordering from thats not on back order?!? Info please


----------



## kirkland

Well, i managed to get mine off eBay with free shipping saved myself 180 bucks.. But since mud nats is going on right now im sure there a little bit harder to get but they are out there


----------



## brute12

Highlifter dosent have any? I would think the 28s would be easier to come by but i dont know


----------



## kirkland

I'm not sure.. I was gonna order thru them but it was 180 to ship them and that was a no go, I got my set for 700 so shop around unless you just need a set ASAP .. Idk if your on Facebook but join can-am monsters there is a guy selling a set for 700 there's actual 2 dif sets for 700


----------



## brute12

Yeah i need a set asap pretty much haha i goggled some dealers an they say in stock but i feel after i order itll say backorder


----------



## brutemike

Bbrute12 said:


> Yeah i need a set asap pretty much haha i goggled some dealers an they say in stock but i feel after i order itll say backorder


Just call them and try rage customs on here there a sponsor. Ron gave me a GOOD deal on my 29.5 ol2 to my door and im in pa.


----------



## Sanative

I got a dealer here that sells sets for like $750... They have them stacked to the ceiling. I'm only like an hour from highlifter


----------



## Jrod40

Do the 28s float up good in deep water?


----------



## kirkland

Jrod40 said:


> Do the 28s float up good in deep water?


they do for me and im running usually 8-10 psi... my friends suck and dont have 4x4 four wheelers or there own four wheeler at that... so i havnt really got to take it deep since this


----------



## Jrod40

Anybody having any luck finding ol2s in stock anywhere?


----------



## kirkland

There's some on eBay, but they ain't cheap


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I really like my 29.5 OL2s. I'm running all skinnies and no problems at all. They pull really well! 

*Just ordered my ///CVtech primary & machined secondary from Russel @ Pit Proven Performance.


----------



## chevzr2

I like mine, they pull good in 2 feet of snow! I just got a 2012 brute a week ago, big difference from my '05!


----------



## brute12

Got my 28 ol2s an rode first time today an absolutley love them was torn between them an the 29.5s but they seem kind of unnecesary how tall an heavy they are 28s all the way i got all 9.5s btw too


----------



## Jrod40

I ended up getting 28x10x14 terms on HD wheels. Got a deal to good to pass up!!! Ready to get them bolted up and let em eat!!!


----------



## Sanative

Lemme know how they do. Heading out to north Kansas in a few minutes to pick up a brand new 2011 brute


----------



## Jrod40

My 28" terms measure out at 29.4 bottom of lug to top lugs! Does anyone know of a good cheap place to order wheel adapters?


----------



## Brute650i

I have a set that's 28 wide skinny that I have for sale for $725 ups just delivered. But will only ship if you pay as its expensive. If they don't sell they are going on my ranger so I'm not just needing to sell them.


----------



## brute12

Found a place in la that has tons of them in stock dan from highlifter gave me there number good prices an reasonable fast shipping


----------



## bruteforce3

Have had my 29.5s for almost a year and haven't broken an axle.


----------



## Sanative

Got the 28 wides


----------



## DigitalChaos

I'm thinking about picking up a set of 28" s/w. I already have a EPI Maroon primary. Should I get a Lime Green or Red secondary?


----------



## brute12

Red i would say


----------



## brutemike

Red or VFJ springs. Im actually running my yellow secondary now I got sick of belt cherps with the red and it is fantastic but really cant go over 35 with the yellow one it gets to hot.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

Unless you are in skeg type mud or bottomless mud I wouldn't do all wide. They are heavy enough as is. A buddy of mine has all skinny ol2 28's and he loves them. We have more ruts than anything around here though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

